# Steve Bobowski Appointed Stahls� Vice President of Sales



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Steve Bobowski Appointed Stahls’ Vice President of Sales*

Steve Bobowski has joined Stahls’ as vice president of sales. He is charged with overseeing the overall sales efforts of all the GroupeSTAHL companies and combining them to best benefit Stahls’ as a whole and its customers. 

Bobowski’s responsibilities include developing and implementing sales strategies and training staff to optimize company resources with a focus on helping customers boost efficiency and profits. 

Prior to working for Stahls’, Bobowski was president of Equity Management, a trademark licensing firm, and before that, president of Riddell, a leader in sporting goods. He holds a bachelor’s degree and a master’s in business from Northwestern University. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

